# You want big?



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The .950 JDJ...Firing custom 2,400- to 3,600-grain bullets and reportedly matching the power of a World War I tank round, the SSK .950 JDJ is considered by many to be the world's largest (movable) centerfire rifle. The firearm boasts massive power and an equally large frame. A base model .950 JDJ weighs roughly 85 pounds and virtually requires being fired from a benchrest or similar support piece. Only three were ever made. A call to SSK Industries revealed that the firearm's action is no longer in production and that a custom-built .950 JDJ today would be in the realm of $17,000. Because of its power the firearm would normally be classified as a Destructive Device, but SSK was able to obtain a "Sporting Use Exception" that would allow them to be purchased much like any other rifle.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

glenway,

YoungDon will be glad to hear that, and he is one of the few on this board who could afford to buy one of those suckers for a walking varmint rifle. It would really give him the whomp and stomp needed for coyote shooting. Kill em and skin em with just one shot.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol. Rich. I Am a JDJ fan. Ever since I discovered the 375JDJ in my contender and what it would so to an elk. But that may be a bit much. Lugging 85 lbs of steel around the desert...... Not this guy !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

$17,000 is a bargin! I would mount it to the top of my car..... Folks would think twice about how they are driving around me then.... lol


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey, YD. Maybe JD Jones could fashion one for your Contender so it wouldn't be so heavy. Might need a long barrel to make sure the round didn't stick out the muzzle, though.


----------

